# few of my new jigs



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well here are some of my new colors


----------



## poloaman (Mar 26, 2008)

Very nice one question what type of paint do you use 


Polo
Outdoor Hub mobile


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

thank you so many mixes,but base colors are net,craft powder paint,,and pro,tec, i do alot of blending till i get the colors that are not found on any jigs ,and i know 1 of my blends works great i cash some nice checks with it in the last 2 seasons,markfish


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

What type of trailer do you usually use with these jigs?


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

They look great!!!


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Great job do you blend the colors be for heating


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

Great looking jigs


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice looking jigs Markfish.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Those look good Mark! This time of year is good for filling up those empty spaces in the tackle-box ! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

ok yes i mix colors first in a little batch to see how its looks,then if i do or dont sare for it i add a bit more of a nother color till i get what i want, no air brushing there all powder coat,and i can make one jig with four colors, and now for the trailer,,so maney,well my 1st choise is the beaver tail ,black,blue,, both sizes work good on the arkies ,and i make some of my special blend colors jig with out skirts,and put them dubble tail-skirt grubs made by gander mtn. and they dont come off with the dubble coller jig neck, and sonar i have beat down on then smallies at your lake milton,they grab my jigs and run for the hills im telling you you better have a fast/reel kvd,dont have these,few to get your mouth watering,   i wanted to show the notch in the nesk were the trail hooks on and the fancy gold work,markfish


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

Darn nice paint job for mixing paints!!!!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks bigfoot but you shouild see what i came up with yesterday dang i was inpressed,well 3 new colors just yesterday and heading down to my chem lab now for the makeing of the 2012 killer colors markfish


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I visited him today. These are top quality, very impressed.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

thank you joe and i got yours painted today but as i said i have to order some more skirt material and guards, but there looking great,markfish


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

very nice!! thanks for sharing, just getting into powder painting myself, but on way bigger jigs, 5oz,6-1/2oz&10-1/2oz


----------



## richfish (Feb 26, 2012)

wow those look great markfish nice job !!!


----------



## trapper1219 (Feb 26, 2012)

Good looking jigs


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks guys ironman your going to have to heat yours for a bit longer with that size jigs do you have a fluied bed yet,need any tip let me know i built my own i see you are a hands on guy in other post so im sure you got it worked out thanks markfish


----------

